# insurance quote



## arborrich

i got quoted $4110 for a 2 man show partnership no employees
thats for 1mil in coverage
another place quoted me $3800
it would be half that for a one man show , no employees

what are you guys paying for insurance. 
with a partner we dont need work comp, if its just us two, but the insurance is doubled, that quote is for me and a partner making a combined income of 50k
seems so high and confused about the best route to go.


----------



## arborrich

i went back and read through all the insurance posts. im pretty shure alot of you guys are insured for a one man operation with the quotes i was reading.


----------



## ddhlakebound

My partner and I are insured for 1m liability, as a partnership, w/o work comp, based on 75k sales, and our premium is just under 1200/yr. 

Your quote sounds really high to me, unless you have claims or something.


----------



## Mitchell

*insurance*

I was wondering the same thing...

I pay 1500 cdn a year for 2 million, 2500 deductible. I am a one man show with casual cash help. I dont believe i was asked if a had employes. Mind you when I finally recieved the paper work from the undewriter it as so long and wordy with so many exemptions I am left feeeling i wont be covered anyways; but it allows me to say i am fully insured. Is 2500 deductible normal, seems like a good deal for the inurance as most mistakes or feasable mistakes will be a few hundred dollars.


----------



## Mitchell

*insurance*

i was quated 1250 for 1 mil, both quates forbid spraying, is that a normal exemption.


----------



## arborrich

ddhlake, is that for tree removal or landscaping insurance.. is ur carrier a nationwide company


----------



## arborrich

all these guys with insurance for a one man or 2 man partnership, what happens if you bring a helper on and he breaks something or he gets hurt or hurrts someone else.??


----------



## ddhlakebound

arborrich said:


> ddhlake, is that for tree removal or landscaping insurance.. is ur carrier a nationwide company



It is for tree removal/trimming/care. Yes, I believe the underwriter is a nationwide carrier, but I'm waiting on my renewal policy to arrive now. If I remember correctly, the underwriter is Western World, but I may be mistaken. Our deductible is $1000.


----------



## ddhlakebound

arborrich said:


> all these guys with insurance for a one man or 2 man partnership, what happens if you bring a helper on and he breaks something or he gets hurt or hurrts someone else.??



If your help causes damage or injury, you/your insurance carrier is responsible. You are responsible for all the actions of your crew the whole time they are working.


----------



## maxburton

I have a million dollar policy through Scottdale insurance. I have a $500 deductible and pay about $1400 per year in premiums.


----------



## arborrich

max thats for a one man company


----------



## toscottm

*Liability Insurance: Claim Costs*



Mitchell said:


> most mistakes or feasable mistakes will be a few hundred dollars.



Mitchell,

My apology, however the statement above I would disagree with significantly.

The common nuisances of business undoubtedly do result in minor (below the deductible) losses and should be absorbed, however don't fool yourself into thinking that 'most mistakes' would be minor. Arboriculture claims can be very costly due to the potential for severe harm (injury,damage or financial harm).

In reviewing your insurance protection, ensure that the general liability policy you arranged has the professional services exclusion removed (so therefore the coverage is 'in'). Also, ensure attention to the definition of "property damage" as well as "intentional acts" is uniquely attended to. Standard insurance products in Canada typically do not meet the unique concerns of arborists or those in the tree service industry. 

Let me know if you need any specific examples of concerns. You might also find the book by Dr. Julian Dunster entitled Arboriculture & The Law In Canada to be very insightful. 

Best Wishes!

Scott


----------



## Mitchell

*fold a corperation*



toscottm said:


> Mitchell,
> 
> 
> 
> In reviewing your insurance protection, ensure that the general liability policy you arranged has the professional services exclusion removed (so therefore the coverage is 'in'). Also, ensure attention to the definition of "property damage" as well as "intentional acts" is uniquely attended to. Standard insurance products in Canada typically do not meet the unique concerns of arborists or those in the tree service industry.
> 
> Let me know if you need any specific examples of concerns. You might also find the book by Dr. Julian Dunster entitled Arboriculture & The Law In Canada to be very insightful.
> 
> Best Wishes!
> 
> Scott



After renewing and reviewing some of my coverage I am left wondering. I have read Dr Dunsters book and just attended a course on tree assessment he taught in Vancouver. He mentioned as tree assures we should Carey *errors and omisions*. Long story short I don't have that or tool coverage. To cover my tools and add errors and omissions with my General I'm looking at *4K* with high 1k to 2.5k deductibles. Ouch. 

In so far as tools I lock the crap out of em and live in a low crime area. it would put me out of business if they were liberated... 

I lean toward tree preservation when doing assessments. I wonder if it makes more sense to carry just general and keep assets out of my corporation. If I lost in court concerning a tree assessment I could simply fold the corporation. I do explain to people what a tree assessment is; good for the time and conditions its done with no guarantees. I would not expect to get hammered in court if it came to that...

By the way Scott I have tried to contact yourself concerning coverage but never heard back.


----------



## toscottm

*Insurance*

Mitchell,

A premium of $4,000 for errors & omissions with tool coverage is astronomical unless your inventory of saws and ropes is in excess of $250,000 (are you Davey Tree or something)! 

The TREESURE plan provides the errors & omissions option for $500 and tool coverage at a $1.65 per $100 rate ($165 for every $10,000 worth). Additional discounts may apply and lower this further.

Know that you are not 'locked in' to the insurance you recently arranged. there might be a small penalty to get out of it but it is likely worth paying to get the proper coverage and the TREESURE plan would likely save you more than the penalty anyway.

Don't know why you couldn't get a hold of me. I'm quite easy to reach. Phone numbers are:

O: 800 240 7055
H: 905 448 1045
C: 905 260 9134

E-Mail:

[email protected]
[email protected]

Get in touch!

Scott


----------



## lxt

arborrich said:


> i got quoted $4110 for a 2 man show partnership no employees
> thats for 1mil in coverage
> another place quoted me $3800
> it would be half that for a one man show , no employees
> 
> what are you guys paying for insurance.
> with a partner we dont need work comp, if its just us two, but the insurance is doubled, that quote is for me and a partner making a combined income of 50k
> seems so high and confused about the best route to go.




Your gettin the bone, check with jimcor agency/max specialty Ins.

I still use them for the general liability & equip. insurance along with employee injury insurance which is over & above WC, My comp. is through the state workers insurance fund!!

If you are a partnership with only 1 million in coverage & just general liability needs, you should be paying no more than what DDh said, Im looking at my policy right now!!

1 million coverage, 500,000 fire, 25,000 per each employee loss of work, etc..
the 1million covers a wide spectrum, house, autos, equipment, professional liability, commercial property, owner/contractor,etc... with umbrella liabilty coverages in other areas, Now ive been a customer for a long time!!!!

my rate for this year $768.00 this does not include WC thats a whole other animal & seperate!!

LXT.......


----------



## cvdirtrider

*Insurance*

Be very careful when doing price comparisons as there can be remarkable coverage discrepancies. The best liability policy will be written on a Comprehensvice General Liability (known as a CGL "form") which provides much broader coverage than other policies issued from non-standard/excess market/lesser known type carriers. For example, there is a company advertising in Tree Service mag and their policy was fairly cheap but had alot of exclusions including underground (ie. when stump grinding, ect). Classification is important too, insurance companys will try not to pay for a normally covered claim if you are not classed properly for the exposure, ie tree removal. I make sure the agent/sales person knows in writing that there is a tree service exposure in case they try and lure you in with a cheaper classification. In the event of a loss you can point to the doc and put pressure on them to pay the claim. Then it becomes the agents problem to a degree. I also only deal with independent agents, they keep the company's that they represent in line, if one company has crappy service, they can sometimes get you into another but not all companys chase after our class of biz.........


----------



## Mitchell

*Info for canadian arborists*



toscottm said:


> Mitchell,
> 
> A premium of $4,000 for errors & omissions with tool coverage is astronomical unless your inventory of saws and ropes is in excess of $250,000 (are you Davey Tree or something)!
> 
> The TREESURE plan provides the errors & omissions option for $500 and tool coverage at a $1.65 per $100 rate ($165 for every $10,000 worth). Additional discounts may apply and lower this further.
> 
> Know that you are not 'locked in' to the insurance you recently arranged. there might be a small penalty to get out of it but it is likely worth paying to get the proper coverage and the TREESURE plan would likely save you more than the penalty anyway.
> 
> Don't know why you couldn't get a hold of me. I'm quite easy to reach. Phone numbers are:
> 
> O: 800 240 7055
> H: 905 448 1045
> C: 905 260 9134
> 
> E-Mail:
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> 
> Get in touch!
> 
> Scott



I switched to treesure, Scott is very helpful and he saved me significant money [even after I payed the cancellation penalty with Lloyds], all while providing better coverage. I would encourage you guys in Canada to give him a call.

Thanks again 
Scott


----------



## treeman82

I'm in The Hartford's arborist program. Covers me for tree removal, firewood sales, landscaping (not hardscaping), pruning, lawn care, pesticides, etc. The two things I have exclusions on is excavation, and snow plowing / ice control. I'd be covered on excavation for the purpose of land clearing / stumping, however if I start doing any foundations or utility work they won't cover it. The snow plowing... they don't want to know about that... I start plowing, I get dropped. Plain and simple.

For 1 mil of liability, coverage on 2 trucks, and a 1 mil umbrella it costs $10,000 per year. Should be going up to $11,000 soon enough... adding a trailer to the policy, plus equipment coverage.

It's a very good program to be in, just as long as you aren't plowing snow.


----------



## gr8scott72

What should I be looking for? I do stump grinding only and right now just do it part time with plans on doing it full time as soon as the business supports it.


----------



## squad143

As I've posted in another thread, I'm with Treesure and Scott is my agent. I am more than pleased with my policy and the professionalism and personal care Scott gives. 

Any Canadians looking for Arborist Insurance (even those that have someone else's policy) should check out Treesure.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK

Partnerships are great, until the divorce! Insurance the same, it's all about the money !


----------

